

Ask HN: Recommended sites for advertising tech jobs - doodyhead

I work for a small Irish web startup (12 employees). We're currently trying to fill 2 new positions -- a PHP developer, based in Ireland, and an implementation consultant, based in our San Diego office.<p>(The implementation consultant is essentially a support specialist who would also provide web-based training and other services.)<p>Up until now, we've mostly recruited through friends/referrals, agencies ($$$) and some Irish jobs sites (jobs.ie, etc.), but I was hoping the HN community might be able to offer some better suggestions.<p>Any advice would be greatly appreciated!<p>Thanks!
======
mpk
I have a list of startup/tech stuff related job sites I've collected over
here,

<http://www.moondust.dds.nl/jobs.html>

(No ads, static html, not a blog, etc).

~~~
doodyhead
Thanks, that's really helpful! Startuply seems to be the biggest fish in the
pond. Might as well try there first!

~~~
LukeG
Nice - let me know how it goes for you.

------
rayyan
try techcrunch.com; <http://www.startuply.com/> and mashable.com

------
PaulMorgan
<http://www.dice.com> for US tech jobs.

